# Larger Tv In 250 Rs?



## torotim (Jun 24, 2010)

While my 250 RS was in winter storage my wife confiscated the stock 20" JVC that came with the camper for her beauty shop. She promised to replace it in the spring with a new one of my choice. I have been looking at a new 24" Toshiba TV/DVD combo so I don't have to have a DVD player taking up counter space. Being I have my grandkids with often, a DVD player is essensial.

I was wondering if anyone else has tried a larger TV? I measured it and it'll fit, but will it look tacky because it'll stick out past the cupboards that much more??


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

torotim said:


> While my 250 RS was in winter storage my wife confiscated the stock 20" JVC that came with the camper for her beauty shop. She promised to replace it in the spring with a new one of my choice. I have been looking at a new 24" Toshiba TV/DVD combo so I don't have to have a DVD player taking up counter space. Being I have my grandkids with often, a DVD player is essensial.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has tried a larger TV? I measured it and it'll fit, but will it look tacky because it'll stick out past the cupboards that much more??


We haven't replaced our stock TV, but, a combo unit would be nice. I have an IPOD with about 60 movies on it and a cable that interfaces between the ipod and TV - works great - only problem is there is no remote. I am sure apple has a dock that would allow for remote control.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like it would be a nice upgrade. Just make sure the bracket (and the board it's fastened to) can handle the extra weight. You might want to take it down when you travel.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

We just replaced our stock TV with a 23" HDTV (P) it is bigger but once I installed and looked it over it does not appear awkward. I wanted one that allowed a direct connection via USB for playing AVI type files. I just carry my laptop and connect it when I want to watch movies or downloaded TV programs.


----------



## torotim (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, I went with the 24" Toshiba TV/DVD combo. Fantastic!! I don't have to have my glasses on to see it from the bed. It's a perfect fit, doesn't weigh much more than the original 20" and the additional 4" is HUGE in a 250RS!!


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

torotim said:


> Well, I went with the 24" Toshiba TV/DVD combo. Fantastic!! I don't have to have my glasses on to see it from the bed. It's a perfect fit, doesn't weigh much more than the original 20" and the additional 4" is HUGE in a 250RS!!


I see Best Buy has a Toshiba 24" combo. Were the mounting holes the same from the 2 tv's so the bracket on 20" could be used?


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

I removed the TV cabinet and mounted a 24" Toshiba on a swing arm like the one Keystone uses. It took a lot of research to find the one I needed. It comes with two brackets so you can mount a bracket outside the trailer and take the TV outside. The mounting on these brackets is standardized with holes 100 mm and 200 mm apart. This is about 3" and 4" center to center, so about all TV's will fit. The TV on the swing arm is great, you can tilt it down so you can see it from the dinette set or out for the couch and bed. 24" is about the right size. Unfortunately I was not aware of the built in DVD player being available at the time of my purchase, or I would have gotten that. (April 1, my birthday).


----------

